# "The Minister's Black Veil"



## tleaf (Nov 9, 2014)

Rereading some classic short stories, I came across this one. It brought back thoughts I had when I first read it many decades ago, coupled with my old New England roots.

Nathaniel Hawthorne wrote about life, man and sin in those early days.

Thoughts?

The Minister's Black Veil, by Nathaniel Hawthorne, 1836


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 9, 2014)

Like most of Hawthorne's stories, it's well-written. I don't think it is true of earlier New England theology, and some speculate that Hawthorne's anti-Puritan stuff is more of a commentary of his churches in his own day, but it could be true of later degenerations of New England Puritanism.


----------



## Miss Marple (Nov 9, 2014)

I burned out on N. Hawthorne after reading "The Scarlet Letter," which I interpreted as such an ugly propaganda piece against Puritans. Not even an attempt at nuance. Maybe this short story is better?


----------



## whirlingmerc (Nov 9, 2014)

Strange that out public high school managed to expose us to The Scarlet Letter and The Crucible
Not the least biased choices


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 9, 2014)

The Crucible was written against Joe Macarthy, not the Puritans (not that it makes it any better; Communism should be exposed. White House, anybody?). Later New England theology was not the same creature as Westminster Assembly.


----------



## MW (Nov 9, 2014)

From the Minister's Black Veil:



> Mr. Hooper had the reputation of a good preacher, but not an energetic one: he strove to win his people heavenward by mild, persuasive influences, rather than to drive them thither by the thunders of the Word.





> Among all its bad influences, the black veil had the one desirable effect, of making its wearer a very efficient clergyman. By the aid of his mysterious emblem--for there was no other apparent cause--he became a man of awful power over souls that were in agony for sin. His converts always regarded him with a dread peculiar to themselves, affirming, though but figuratively, that, before he brought them to celestial light, they had been with him behind the black veil. Its gloom, indeed, enabled him to sympathize with all dark affections. Dying sinners cried aloud for Mr. Hooper, and would not yield their breath till he appeared; though ever, as he stooped to whisper consolation, they shuddered at the veiled face so near their own. Such were the terrors of the black veil, even when Death had bared his visage!



There is a better Teacher with a more wholesome lesson on secret sin. Psalm 19:7-14:



> The law of the LORD is perfect, converting the soul: the testimony of the LORD is sure, making wise the simple. The statutes of the LORD are right, rejoicing the heart: the commandment of the LORD is pure, enlightening the eyes. The fear of the LORD is clean, enduring for ever: the judgments of the LORD are true and righteous altogether. More to be desired are they than gold, yea, than much fine gold: sweeter also than honey and the honeycomb. Moreover by them is thy servant warned: and in keeping of them there is great reward. Who can understand his errors? cleanse thou me from secret faults. Keep back thy servant also from presumptuous sins; let them not have dominion over me: then shall I be upright, and I shall be innocent from the great transgression. Let the words of my mouth, and the meditation of my heart, be acceptable in thy sight, O LORD, my strength, and my redeemer.


----------



## Tyrese (Nov 9, 2014)

I read that story not too long ago. It's a pretty interesting story. Although I don't agree with Hawthorne's view on the puritans I enjoyed _The Scarlet Letter_ as well. I'm fascinated with anything that tells (or tries to tell) the story of the New England Puritans.


----------



## eqdj (Nov 9, 2014)

I listen to the HP Lovecraft Literary Podcast. This month (11/7/14) their free podcast is The Minister's Black Veil
Episode 231 – The Minister’s Black Veil | The H.P. Lovecraft Literary Podcast


----------



## tleaf (Nov 9, 2014)

It's interesting, not necessarily related, that in some churches ministers have worn, and still do wear, black robes, thus separating the "man" from the role of preacher.

So we see Hawthorne's minister veiling his inner troubles from his congregation, and the robed preacher veiling his humanness while "standing" in God's stead expounding the Gospel.

Hawthorne's intent may have been commentary, but the applications are still there. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 10, 2014)

tleaf said:


> It's interesting, not necessarily related, that in some churches ministers have worn, and still do wear, black robes, thus separating the "man" from the role of preacher.
> 
> So we see Hawthorne's minister veiling his inner troubles from his congregation, and the robed preacher veiling his humanness while "standing" in God's stead expounding the Gospel.
> 
> ...



The gown is still quite common today.


----------



## Elizabeth (Nov 10, 2014)

Miss Marple, Hawthorne's Twice Told Tales is well worth a read. There are some little gems in the volume, which lovingly describe his time and place. Here are a few of my favorites: Little Annie's Ramble, A rill from the Town Pump, The Haunted Mind, Sights from a Steeple, The Great Carbuncle, Footprints on teh Seashore. You can read this volume here: Twice Told Tales by Nathaniel Hawthorne - Free Ebook


----------



## Miss Marple (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks Elizabeth!


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 10, 2014)

My favorite is Rappacini's Daughter. He contrasts the sensual Italian garden with the Puritan clock (though he is a bit negative to the Puritans).


----------

